# Welches Mmo Ist Zu Empfehlen?



## Xareo (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich habe jetzt beschlossen eine Pause in World of Warcraft einzulegen da mich das Spiel einfach nicht mehr reizt. Und ich auch nicht die Motivation habe weiter zu spielen.

Meine Frage lautet jetzt:

Welches MMO wäre es wert mal anzutesten? =)
Welches würdet ihr mir nicht empfehlen.

Danke schonmal im voraus!

MFG

Xareo


----------



## LeetQotsa (31. Mai 2008)

Such dir eins von denen aus, die du in den Threads findest, wenn man die SuFu benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (31. Mai 2008)

Also ganz klar sind folgende zu empfehlen:

Age of Conan (innovatives Gameplay/Kampfsystem, High-End-Content, gute Community)
HdRO (super Story, High-End-Content, gute Community)
Shot Online (Golf-Spiel mit Level System und seeehr freundlicher Community) Shot Online Startseite *KOSTENLOS!!!*


----------



## Bakual (31. Mai 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Also ganz klar sind folgende zu empfehlen:
> 
> Age of Conan (innovatives Gameplay/Kampfsystem, High-End-Content, gute Community)
> HdRO (super Story, High-End-Content, gute Community)
> Shot Online (Golf-Spiel mit Level System und seeehr freundlicher Community) Shot Online Startseite *KOSTENLOS!!!*


Everquest 2 hast du vergessen: PvE mässig spitze, sehr gute Community, massig Quests, grosse Vielfalt an Rassen/Klassen/Handwerkberufen, sehr gutes Handwerksystem (vom Abenteuerer unabhängig), ...

Dann gäbs noch Vanguard, Pirates of the Carribean, Star Wars Galaxies, Dark Age of Camelot, Dungeons and Dragons, Anarchy Online, Eve, ...

Es kommt sehr darauf an was du genau suchst. Neben WoW gibts noch ne riesen Massen an Spielen. Viele davon sind grad so gut wie WoW oder besser, haben nur nie den Markt so getroffen wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juni 2008)

Ein guter Tip von mir. Versucht nicht krampfhaft bei WOW zu bleiben wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt oder nicht mehr wisst was ihr machen sollt und euch langweilig ist. Schließt mit WOW ab und sucht euch was neues. Die ganze Zeit in Shattrath rumstehen und die Leute angaffen muss nicht sein. Und wenn ihr das nicht könnt seit ihr leider abhängig x). Ich persöhnlich spiele momentan kein MMO x). Mal sehen was Spellborn so bringt.


----------



## Ronas (1. Juni 2008)

Guild Wars und AoC wären meine erste wahl wenn ich keine lust auf wow mehr hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (1. Juni 2008)

wenn du englisch kannst versuchs mal mit everquest...da kannst mit den mobs tausendmal mehr sachen anstellen als in wow^^


----------



## Frantic87 (1. Juni 2008)

da ich jetzt nicht einen neuen thread starten will frage ich hier mal nach...

ich will mit einem mmorpg anfangen
aber nicht wow...

ich suche eins ohne richtiges levelsystem
also nicht wo man sieht: ah level 52 der kann jetzt das und das... und auch nicht so auf einen erfahrungbalken angewiesen ist und sich selber stress machen kann: nun muss ich nur noch 13 dieser monster killen und schon habe ich das nächste level... also kein hack&slay...

was ich eher suche ist so ein system wie bei Oblivion oder Ultima Online (nur mit besserer Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ein richtiges ROLLENspiel wo man eine rolle verkörpern muss und nicht aufgrund von irgendwelche Monster töten aufsteigt, sondern indem man seine Tätigkeit ausübt die man auch am meisten nutzt und so mehr erfahrung in der Tätigkeit bekommt und dadurch eben mehr möglichkeiten hat

kennt ihr da sowas oder suche ich da vergeben und muss weiter UO spielen?
das ist eigentlich viel zu schade


----------



## buchinranzeneinklemmman (1. Juni 2008)

Guild Wars ist sehr schön, am Anfang ist es ein bisschen schwierig alles zu verstehen mit den Fachbegriffen und so. Die überwiegend nette Community(Hardcore PvPler in der Zufallsarena ausgenommen^^) hilft einem aber sich gut zurecht zufinden. Aber später ist vor allen Dingen das PvP richtig gut gelungen, da niemand überpowert ist und es für jede Team-Combo auch eine Gegencombo gibt. Außerdem gibt es bei Guild Wars nicht dieses ganze "Ich hab 4 Epix mehr als du", da im Prinzip alles gleich gut ist und es wirklich nur um Skill und die richtigen Combos geht. 

Außerdem brauch man es nur einmal zu kaufen und sonst ist es kostenlos

Der Nachteil ist, dass man manche Dinge im Spiel nicht tun kann, wenn man sich nicht die entsprechende Kampagne gekauft hat. Ich würde dir zum Kauf die Prophecies+Eye of the North-Edition raten und zusätzlich noch Nightfall. Factions finde ich persönlich Factions am Besten, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass Factions für den Anfang nicht so gut geeignet ist.

Nun ja, viel Spaß, vllt sieht man sich ja mal irgendwo in Tyria!^^


----------



## Kr4ZoR (1. Juni 2008)

mmog oda mmorpg?
also ich hab atm auch kb mehr auf wow hab mir mal perfect world gesaugt is aba au net soo ganz das wahre... dann hab ich mir cabal online gesaugt (sieht seeeehr geil aus wegen combo system usw und den imba dicken zauber animationen xD) kann das aber leider grad net spielen weil die nen server umzug machen... nya also ein mmorpg ohne lvl system kenn ich net... ich hab ya imma darauf gehofft das i-wann mal ein oblivion online rauskommt aba nya...


----------



## Frantic87 (1. Juni 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> nya also ein mmorpg ohne lvl system kenn ich net... ich hab ya imma darauf gehofft das i-wann mal ein oblivion online rauskommt aba nya...



joa oblivion online wäre schon ganz cool
und zu dem lvl system:
das ist bei ultima online der fall
gut mein einziger shard war TM aber es ist einer der besten wie ich finde
da gibt es kein level. man kann wirklich nur seine fähigkeiten erhöhen indem man sie einsetzt.
Attribute erhöhen sich auch nur indem man das passende dazu einsetzt (also dann sowas wie kämpfen oder bergbau erhöht die stärke wogegen bogenschiessen oder feinschmieden die geschicklichkeit erhöht und zaubern dann die intelligenz)


----------



## Aronja (1. Juni 2008)

World of warcraft kann ich dir zu raten


----------



## Osaic (1. Juni 2008)

Frantic87 schrieb:


> da ich jetzt nicht einen neuen thread starten will frage ich hier mal nach...
> 
> ich will mit einem mmorpg anfangen
> aber nicht wow...
> ...



Ich KANNTE mal eins...es hieß Star Wars Galaxies. Dort konntest du deinen Charakter so individuell gestalten wie due es dir nur vorstellen kontest.

Man hatte Berufe und dort immer Novice, 4 verschiedene Fachrichtungen á 4 Boxen und Master (falls man alle Fachrichtungen auf 4 hatte). Zusätzlich gab es noch so genannte Hybrid Professions. Dazu brauchte man aus verschiedenen Startberufen (9 gab es) spezielle Bäume. Oder man hat Spezialist weitergemacht, wo man sich in eine spezielle Fachrichtung weiterentwickeln konnte.

Zusätzlich war das Craftingsystem, besser als ich es bei einem MMO jemals sonst gesehen hätte. Ich war selber Crafter (Architect und Tailor) und habe richtig an der Wirtschaft mitwirken können.

Aber wie gesagt, gibt es nicht mehr, da SOE das Spiel zu sehr an WoW angeglichen hat.

Edith sagt, dass SWG damals noch 34 Berufe hatte.


----------



## Frantic87 (1. Juni 2008)

jah genauso sowas wäre stark gewesem

man hat die individualität, man muss sich der umgebung anpassen und man hat ein gutes rollenspiel und kann sich auch wirtschaftlich gut was machen

sowas wäre das richtige gewesen und wie ist es das ganze nun? gibt es das immer noch so in der form oder wie ist es heute?


----------



## Bakual (1. Juni 2008)

Frantic87 schrieb:


> ich suche eins ohne richtiges levelsystem
> also nicht wo man sieht: ah level 52 der kann jetzt das und das... und auch nicht so auf einen erfahrungbalken angewiesen ist und sich selber stress machen kann: nun muss ich nur noch 13 dieser monster killen und schon habe ich das nächste level... also kein hack&slay...


Sowas wie UO gibts glaub ich nix, und wirds wahrscheinlich auch nie mehr geben.

"Eve" ist nen Spiel das ebenfalls ohne das bekannte Levelsystem auskommt. Du steigerst da deine Skills über Zeit unabhängig von Levels oder sowas. Allerdings spielts in nem SciFi setting und starkem PvP was nicht jedem zusagt. Wenn dir das gefällt ists bestimmt nen Versuch wert, gibt meines Wissens auch ne Trial davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (1. Juni 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> wenn du englisch kannst versuchs mal mit everquest...da kannst mit den mobs tausendmal mehr sachen anstellen als in wow^^


Auch wenn man nicht englisch kann, kann man Everquest 2 versuchen. Die Übersetzung verdient mittlerweile schon ein "gut". Zum "sehr gut" fehlt allerdings schon noch etwas Arbeit. Aber spielbar ists absolut auch ohne Englischkenntnis.
Everquest 1 hingegen ist nur englisch verfügbar, würd ich aber auch keinem mehr empfehlen der nicht weiss was er tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Hab gestern grad mal wieder Lotro gespielt. Die Übersetzung von Everquest 2 ist durchaus qualitativ im selben Rahmen wie Lotro. Auch dort hab ich in der ersten Spielstunde ohne zu suchen 2 Items gefunden mit englischen Namen und die Questtexte haben Mühe mit Sonderzeichen. EQ2 hat diese Probleme eigentlich nicht, dafür bei anderen Sachen etwas Mühe.


----------



## Benborus (1. Juni 2008)

Cabal Online war kostenlos mit Itemshop

Guildwars soweit ich gehört hab das beste pvp und keine monatlichen Gebühren

HDR - gabs 150 Euro lifetime Account ev mal ebay, beste Community und Grafik/Rechnerleistung stimmt 2 Gb solltens sein
Gibts kostenlosen Testaccount zu wie bei WoW.


So ebend mal kostenpflichte MMORGs mit Monatszahlung anzufangen ist sone Sache, entweder macht man ein Supergame mit Super Service oder manche solltens aber besser bleiben lassen, zudem gehts da meist nur um Sammeln von Items-Gold.


WoW kennste ja, AoC highcontent ist so gut wie garnix bekannt. (man liest einiges negatives)


----------



## staran (1. Juni 2008)

Benborus schrieb:


> WoW kennste ja, AoC highcontent ist so gut wie garnix bekannt. (man liest einiges negatives)



Es gibt einige Leute denen AoC gefällt , dass negative was man immer so ließt kommt von den ganzen gimps die das Spiel einfach nicht blicken.AoC hat einige Schwachstellen , aber man muss bedenken es ist erst seit ca. 1 Woche Drausen.


----------



## Frantic87 (1. Juni 2008)

Benborus schrieb:


> So ebend mal kostenpflichte MMORGs mit Monatszahlung anzufangen ist sone Sache, entweder macht man ein Supergame mit Super Service oder manche solltens aber besser bleiben lassen, zudem gehts da meist nur um Sammeln von Items-Gold.



ja eben deshalb will ich mich vorher informieren was ich da spielen könnte was mir auch richtig gefällt. was nicht so eintönig ist wie wow. was mir viele möglichkeiten bringt, was eine tolle welt hat. wo man noch wirklich was reissen kann. wo es eine richtige welt-wirtschaft gibt. wo es noch richtig handwerksberufe als klassen gibt und damit sein geld macht und damit auch sein lebensunterhalt.
wo es auch ein richtig gutes feeling aufkommt was die welt anbelangt. was wirklich nicht nur auf PVE oder PVP aufbaut sonder auch auf richtigen Rohstoffhandel und sowas gibt

aber ich habe mal von Fallout Online gehört... 
da bin ich gerade am "rumfantasieren" wie das spiel so ist, da ich selber schon die normalen Fallout Spiele spiele...


----------



## Larandera (1. Juni 2008)

Ach,da es hier um MMo's geht:

Hat jmd Eve und kann mir sagen wie es sich so spielt?
Ist es wie X-3 Reunion?(falls es wer kennt,ist ja SciFi-Sologame)

Lade grade Testversion,würde trozdem gerne wisssen was mich da so erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

HdrO kann ich dir empfehlen falls du gerne Rp betreibst,dir LvLn nebensache ist(auch wen du kein lvl-system haben willst. ist heute fast nicht wegzudenken leider..)


Ach
Elder Scrolls Online ist geplannt bzw [angekündigt(?)]. Ich freu mich schon drauf ^^

Und All Point Bulletin ist auch geplannt,ist halt ein GTA Online sozusagen. nur halt mit 2 fratkionen: underground und Polizei/CIA


EDIT: Ach,Eve ist so wie ein Strategie Spiel? also,kp wie das hieß...also man steuert halt mit der Maus -.-
dachte ist zb mit Joystick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (1. Juni 2008)

Warum spielst du nicht mal was "offline"? Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe WoW zu spielen, dann weil mir das Spielprinzip von MMOs beim Hals raushängt.

Das passiert meistens kurz nachdem ich mir ein Monatabo gegönnt habe. Aber ich hab WoW trotzdem lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (1. Juni 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> World of warcraft kann ich dir zu raten



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3RR1S (2. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich keine lust mehr auf WoW habe spiele ich Ego Shooter (CounterStrike:Source) ist dann mal was ganz anderes und nachner zeit hat man dann doch wieder lust auf WoW :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArcaJeth (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

also ich mache derzeit auch eine kleine WoW-Pause und kann dir, wenn du wirklich mal was anderes willst, Tabula Rasa empfehlen.
Tabula Rasa ist actionreich und schnell. Viele andere MMO(RP)G sind WoW recht ähnlich (die größte Ähnlichkeit besteht IMO bei HdRO) doch das ist bei TR nicht der Fall - und das ist der Grund weshalb ichs Dir empfehlen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viele Grüße


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juni 2008)

ArcaJeth schrieb:


> ... (die größte Ähnlichkeit besteht IMO bei HdRO) ...


Lediglich vom äußeren Anschein her. Das Spielgefühl ist komplett unterschiedlich - schmeckt einfach anders.

Als HdRO-Spieler empfehle ich natürlich HdRO. AoC gefällt auch einigen Leuten, mir z.B. nicht. Für reine PvPler gibts immernoch GuildWars.


----------



## zificult (2. Juni 2008)

mein Tipp WoW--->Twink


----------



## Bakual (2. Juni 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> Hat jmd Eve und kann mir sagen wie es sich so spielt?
> Ist es wie X-3 Reunion?(falls es wer kennt,ist ja SciFi-Sologame)
> 
> Lade grade Testversion,würde trozdem gerne wisssen was mich da so erwartet
> ...


Es gibt nen eigenes Eve Online Forum hier auf Buffed. Dort kannst du mal rumschnuppern.


----------



## reddox (2. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn es wie gesagt schon ein Forum für gibt, will ich es hier nochmal sagen:

EvE ist ein Spiel mit minimalem PvE Content. Dafür besteht es fast ausschließlich aus PvP und RP. Der Markt wird fast nur von den Spielern geführt, die Gegenstände sind abgesehen von den Factionsachen alle von Spielern hergestellt. Zu dem gibt es im 0.0 (den 'gesetzlosen Sektor') richtige Politik zwischen den Verschiedenen Allianzen - also man önnte dort theoretisch machen, was amn will (der Entwickler greift dort nicht ein) - aber die im entsprechendem Gebiet ansässigen Allianzen bestimmen den Ton. Wie sagt man so schön: CCP hat uns einen Sandkasten gegeben und das Spielzeug dazu, der Rest ist unser Bier. Ist halt alles recht umfangreich.
Charakterentwicklung ist auch etwas anders - es gibt keine Archetypen - jeder kann machen, was er will, solang er die Zeit investiert. Geskillt wird nicht durch mehrmaliges Anwenden eienr Fähigkeit, sondern durch investieren von RL-Zeit (also immer nebenbei, auch wenn du offline bist). Einen Anschluss im Spiel zu finden klingt vllt kompliziert - immerhin sind schon Spieler seit 3 jahren dabei und konntne viel mehr Zeit investieren. Aber wenn du dich spezialisierst, kannst du zB mit 3 Wochen Spielzeit einen 12 Monate alten Indu-Char ausm Schiff schießen (die Zahlen sind jetzt aus der Luft gegriffen, aber nicht unrealistisch)

Bei web.de gibt es ne 30-Tage Testversion, falls du mal Lust hast - ist alles sehr umfangreich, und wird dich erstmal erschlagen, habe aber keine Scheu jemanden zu fragen, die Community is sehr nett. http://games.entertainment.web.de/de/enter.../eve/index.html

Und die Steuerung ist nicht mit der von X3 oder so zu vergleichen. Du bestimmst halt deinen Anflugpunkt und deine Aktionen, aber klemmst dich nicht hinters Steuers - vielmehr übernimmst du die Aufgabe des Commanders, der die 100 Mann starke besatzung mit Aufgaben versorgt ;-) (Und das ist auch gut so, sonst währen viele taktische Möglichkeiten gar nicht vorhanden.)


----------



## Mayroi (2. Juni 2008)

Zuerst musst du dir die Fragen selber stellen:

Was will ich erreichen?
Was mag ich mehr PvE oder PvP oder RP?
Welche Story find ich von den Ansätzen bzw wenn ich mir die Grundlegen Sachen anschaue cool?
Wie alt bin ich(hey es bringt nix nem 12 Jährigem AOC anzubieten ?
Wieviel Zeit kann und will ich Investieren?
Wie weit geht mein System mit.

Klar kann hier jeder nen Lobeslied auf div. Spiele schreiben, aber was magst du den? Es bringt nem WoW Spieler der Sci Fi und alles drum herum net mag, nicht wirklich weiter wenn man ihm EVE Online empfiehlt


----------



## nkL (2. Juni 2008)

Xareo schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich habe jetzt beschlossen eine Pause in World of Warcraft einzulegen da mich das Spiel einfach nicht mehr reizt. Und ich auch nicht die Motivation habe weiter zu spielen.
> 
> ...



wenn du nock auf pvp hast, dann würde ich age of conan ausprobieren^^

sieht super aus - allerdings ganz anders als wow


----------



## buchinranzeneinklemmman (2. Juni 2008)

Bei Guild Wars bleibt das leveln im Prinzip auch ganz aus, da es eh nur 20 levels gibt, die man teilweise schon an einem tag erreicht hat^^... Und das PvP ist richtig gut gelungen, da es andauernt balance-updates gibt, die das PvP wirklich für jede Klasse gerecht machen.

Außerdem finde ich kann man bei Guild Wars bei den meisten klassen gar nicht sagen: Der ist so wie n Schurke, der wie n Krieger und der wie n Priester. Die Klassen sind viel vielfältiger!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Juni 2008)

Frantic87 schrieb:


> da ich jetzt nicht einen neuen thread starten will frage ich hier mal nach...
> 
> ich will mit einem mmorpg anfangen
> aber nicht wow...
> ...



Angeblich soll dieses Jahr ja Darkfall rauskommen, das genau deinen Wünschen entsprechen sollte. 
Siehe auch:  http://www.darkfallonline.eu/ http://www.darkfallonline.com/


----------



## Frantic87 (2. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Angeblich soll dieses Jahr ja Darkfall rauskommen, das genau deinen Wünschen entsprechen sollte.
> Siehe auch:  http://www.darkfallonline.eu/ http://www.darkfallonline.com/



ui joa das klingt sehr interresant... werde ich mal testen wie das spiel sein wird... was ich FAQ gelesen habe klingt sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Osaic (2. Juni 2008)

Frantic87 schrieb:


> jah genauso sowas wäre stark gewesem
> 
> man hat die individualität, man muss sich der umgebung anpassen und man hat ein gutes rollenspiel und kann sich auch wirtschaftlich gut was machen
> 
> sowas wäre das richtige gewesen und wie ist es das ganze nun? gibt es das immer noch so in der form oder wie ist es heute?



Jetzt ist es auf 9 Heldenklassen reduziert worden und es gibt Combat Level (wie WoW) bis Level 80.

Die Economy ist allerdings immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Grimtom (2. Juni 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> World of warcraft kann ich dir zu raten



.... WoW langweilt ihn ....  und er sucht etwas anderes ....  

Ich könnte Age  of Conan empfehlen.

Eine kleine Anmerkung am rande, weil oben jemand Dark Age of Camelot erwähnt hatte ... spielen kann man es, nur lohnen wird es sich nicht mehr unbedingt, da die Server recht leer geworden sind ....


----------



## Norei (2. Juni 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> edit: Hab gestern grad mal wieder Lotro gespielt. Die Übersetzung von Everquest 2 ist durchaus qualitativ im selben Rahmen wie Lotro. Auch dort hab ich in der ersten Spielstunde ohne zu suchen 2 Items gefunden mit englischen Namen und die Questtexte haben Mühe mit Sonderzeichen. EQ2 hat diese Probleme eigentlich nicht, dafür bei anderen Sachen etwas Mühe.


Das mit den Sonderzeichen ist ein Fehler, der mit Buch 13 reinkam. Wenn du mit den englischen Texten die Hoofs meinst, ebenfalls. Alles in allem verdient die Übersetzung schon ein "Sehr gut".


----------



## Bakual (2. Juni 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Das mit den Sonderzeichen ist ein Fehler, der mit Buch 13 reinkam. Wenn du mit den englischen Texten die Hoofs meinst, ebenfalls. Alles in allem verdient die Übersetzung schon ein "Sehr gut".


Jo genau das wars, und noch nen anderes Item. Ich hatte die Übersetzung auch besser in Erinnerung. Zur Zeit verdient sie jedenfalls nur nen "gut", genauso wie EQ2. Wenn sie das wieder fixen gibts wieder nen "sehr gut" von mir für die Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (2. Juni 2008)

kann auch Tabula Rasa empfehlen,is einfach sehr schnell und actionreich,auch sind viele npcs vertont,und es herrscht immer Krieg.
Die Atmosphere is einfach nur des geillste^^
-->das Leveln macht viel mehr spaß.
mfg Prometx


----------



## Gromthar (2. Juni 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Jo genau das wars, und noch nen anderes Item. Ich hatte die Übersetzung auch besser in Erinnerung. Zur Zeit verdient sie jedenfalls nur nen "gut", genauso wie EQ2. Wenn sie das wieder fixen gibts wieder nen "sehr gut" von mir für die Übersetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie schon geschrieben, ist es ein Fehler, der sich bei der Übersetzung von englischen ergeben hatte. Wird sicher nicht länger als 1-3 Wochen dauern bis es behoben ist - wie eigentlich immer bei CM/Turbine.

Ich würde zu *EvE-Online *oder *HdRO *raten. Beide Spiele schmecken komplett unterschiedlich und sind vom Erlebnis einzigartig.


----------



## Theck (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würd dir Hdro empfehlen weil es meiner meinung nach einfach nur geil is
mach grad auch ne wow pause
Age of conan auch aba das is geschmacks sache wegen den combos  
ich habs lieber wenn jede attacke einen festen paltz hat...


----------



## Geronimus (2. Juni 2008)

ich würd euch vorschlagen: sucht euch im internet alle möglichen rollenspiele raus...dann sucht ihr euch die ganzen tests raus der verschiedenen pc zeitschriften/internetplattformen was es über die games gibt...dann die diversen foren durchstöbern...in denen vielleicht noch nachfragen wie die leute sie so finden...und die leute ignorieren die nur gewaltausdrücke schreiben, weil die haben nur kleine schniedel oder sind verklemmte jungfrauen denen im RL keiner zuhört^^


----------



## Seifenblase (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn du immernoch an Wow hängst und jedes Spiel mit Wow vergleichst wird dir nix gefallen und du wirst lezten Endes wieder zu Wow wechseln.. - Sei offen und versuche ein's der oben genannten Spiele, es lohnt sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Wart doch auf Aion - das wird toll, bestimmt


----------



## Bakual (2. Juni 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> ich würd euch vorschlagen: sucht euch im internet alle möglichen rollenspiele raus...dann sucht ihr euch die ganzen tests raus der verschiedenen pc zeitschriften/internetplattformen was es über die games gibt...dann die diversen foren durchstöbern...in denen vielleicht noch nachfragen wie die leute sie so finden...und die leute ignorieren die nur gewaltausdrücke schreiben, weil die haben nur kleine schniedel oder sind verklemmte jungfrauen denen im RL keiner zuhört^^


Also Tests in Spielezeitschriften hängen doch sehr von der geschalteten Werbung ab. Darauf verlasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Foren geben auch immer ein sehr verzerrtes Bild wieder.
Da zieh ich lieber die Methode "Ich hol mir ne Trial und bild mir meine eigene Meinung" vor.


----------



## Frantic87 (2. Juni 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Also Tests in Spielezeitschriften hängen doch sehr von der geschalteten Werbung ab. Darauf verlasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber bei Trials sieht man niemals die gesamten facetten von den spiel wie es zum beispiel im late-game wird oder sowas 
aber trotzdem finde ich es besser es selbt anzutesten als irgendwas darüber lesen was irgendwelche fanatischen fans darüber schreiben oder was man schreiben muss damit es noch mehr gehyped wird


----------



## Bakual (3. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ist es ein Fehler, der sich bei der Übersetzung von englischen ergeben hatte. Wird sicher nicht länger als 1-3 Wochen dauern bis es behoben ist - wie eigentlich immer bei CM/Turbine.
> 
> Ich würde zu *EvE-Online *oder *HdRO *raten. Beide Spiele schmecken komplett unterschiedlich und sind vom Erlebnis einzigartig.


Es sind immer Fehler die sich ergeben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich wollte damit eigentlich weniger Lotro schlecht machen als vielmehr aufzeigen in welchem Level sich die EQ2 Übersetzung zur Zeit bewegt, und die ist nunmal mitm aktuellen Zustand von Lotro vergleichbar.

Übrigens: EQ2 kann man zur Zeit bis 31. Juli gratis spielen wenn mans mal gespielt hatte (Trial oder richtig is egal). Plus wenn man jetzt nen Abo abschliesst kriegt man diverse Sachen zusätzlich. Falls jemand nen neues MMORPG sucht mit Schwerpunkt PvE sollte er EQ2 zumindest mal anschauen - das Angebot ist zur Zeit unschlagbar.


----------



## Netskater (3. Juni 2008)

Bakual schrieb:


> Es sind immer Fehler die sich ergeben haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast Du auf die schnelle einen Eq2 link für die deutsche Version zur Hand? Bin grad zu faul zum googlen (genervt von AoC) und mach Kaffeepause.


----------



## Bakual (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Hast Du auf die schnelle einen Eq2 link für die deutsche Version zur Hand? Bin grad zu faul zum googlen (genervt von AoC) und mach Kaffeepause.


Meinste das hier?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44978


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Hast Du auf die schnelle einen Eq2 link für die deutsche Version zur Hand? Bin grad zu faul zum googlen (genervt von AoC) und mach Kaffeepause.



Mit schnell is da nix.
Ich hab die Version von vor 2 Jahren.
Nach deren Installation wurde ich erstmal mit nem Download von über 4 Stunden beglückt.
Und als der fertig war, kam gleich noch einer mit 12 Stunden und ein paar zerquetschte nach.
Nach mItternacht seh ich dann, obs schon alle war. Ich glaub nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Juni 2008)

Ultima Online


----------



## 36878 (3. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Also ganz klar sind folgende zu empfehlen:
> 
> Age of Conan (innovatives Gameplay/Kampfsystem, High-End-Content, gute Community)
> HdRO (super Story, High-End-Content, gute Community)




?!? Age of Conan High end contand ?!? Wo bitte ? Farmen Farmen Farmen.... Burg bauen Weiter Farmen weiter Farmen Burg größer machen . Und pvp.... das wars so im grossen und ganzen ... BTW ab lv 45 heisst es Grinden bis die Finger Bluten , den ab da gibts keine Quests mehr Rofl    age of Farming ist noch nicht fertig . Und bleibt es auch bis in einem halben jahr , den bis dahin bist du einfach nur Bezahl Beta Spieler .

HDRO ist zwar auch nicht schlecht , aber viel gegrinde/gefarme . End Game contand gibts da auch noch nicht wirklich viel .


----------



## Bakual (3. Juni 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Mit schnell is da nix.
> Ich hab die Version von vor 2 Jahren.
> Nach deren Installation wurde ich erstmal mit nem Download von über 4 Stunden beglückt.
> Und als der fertig war, kam gleich noch einer mit 12 Stunden und ein paar zerquetschte nach.
> ...


Jo das ist der "Nachteil" an EQ2. Sind so ungefähr 10GB Spieldaten und die werden alle früher oder später mal downloaded. Ohne Boxinstallation sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## littletie54 (3. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch wow aufgehört und habe dafür mal HDRO angefangen!
Inzwischen bin ich der meinung das WoW 1000mal schlechter ist als Hdro!

Ich bin kein Dauerzocker und da auch der Einstieg in HDRO leichter ist als bei World of Warcraft kann ich es nur empfehlen


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

WAR, wenns draussen ist.

Na ja, wenn ich dich so anschaue, wirds wohl auf Hello Kitty Online hinauslaufen. =P


----------



## Bjarni (3. Juni 2008)

also ich mache auch grade ne WoW Pause, und was soll ich sagen Sommer ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich dann doch mal lust auf zocken habe gibts ne schöne runde oldschool Doom2/3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte echt vergessen wieviel spaß so ein nicht online game machen kann.


----------



## Wowschik (3. Juni 2008)

keine ahnung obs erwähnt wurde kein bock so viel zu lesen... ja ich bin faul

aber chek mal "Cabal" aus, hat nen geiles system meiner meinung nach.
ist kostenlos oder du kannst auch premium nutzer werden. du kannst aber alles auch ohne premium bekommen.
ich habe nen lvl 50wizard, meiner meinung macht das spass aber nicht jedermanns sache...
zur zeit sind die eu server down, die ziehen nach deutschland...was ich nicht versteh...

naja pvp ist auch sehr nice habe gehört mit lvl95 kannste dich einer von 2 factions anschliessen und kriege starten...
wie das genau funzt weis ich noch nicht da ich erst lvl 50 bin... das theoritscihe interesannte ist nen lvl 120 [klasse] kann mit viel skill und durchhalte vermögen nen lvl150 [klasse] besiegen.
max lvl ist bei 175 meine ich. 
Fazit: quest sind ziemlich einseitig. story gibts nicht viel oder besser fast keine. aber pvp ist cool. xD

MfG


----------



## Churchak (3. Juni 2008)

littletie54 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Dauerzocker und da auch der Einstieg in HDRO leichter ist als bei World of Warcraft kann ich es nur empfehlen



da is der einstieg noch leichter als bei  WoW  ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hui hät ned gedacht das es noch simpler geht ^^
 zum thema schau dir mal runscape an ist kostenlos musst nix runter laden nur nen acc erstelln, manko schaut bei weiten ned so toll aus wie bezahl titel hat aber durchaus seinen charme wie ich find. ^^


----------



## Xxate (4. Juni 2008)

Alles was man an MMORPG's braucht ist WoW und GW, wobei ich GW lieber spiele, da mein cahr da einfach weiter is (gute waffen erkennt man in GW zB an der req (benötigten anforderung)) und da ich es hasse items zu sammeln passt mir gw wunderbar - ok - die quests in dem spiel sind - naja, geht schlechter als WoW?

Kann dir GW aber nur empfehlen, hol dir am anfang aber auf jedenfall das normale guild wars, nennt sich Prophecies und dazu dann noch das AddOn Eye of the North, dann hast du einen sehr guten einstieg mit vielen wichtigen skills usw usf

Achja BTW: Ich freu mich schon riesig auf GW2 - endlich wählbare Rassen, keine instanzierten gebiete, springen und schwimmen (xD) und vieles mehr und das beste - auch das wir ohne mntl. Grundgebühren erscheinen (zumindest laut aktuellen statements) 

So well


----------



## Makata (4. Juni 2008)

> HDRO ist zwar auch nicht schlecht , aber viel gegrinde/gefarme . End Game contand gibts da auch noch nicht wirklich viel



Ehm, hast du schon Hdro gespielt?
Ich weiß nicht wo du grinden oder farmen musstest.
Bis 50 gibt es soviele Quests, das du locker alles Solo bis 50 packst.
Ich bin schon seit längerem 50 und hab noch immer 38 Aufgaben im Questlog.
Wenn du Gebiet für Gebiet alle Quests erledigst, dann kommste zwar etwas langsamer voran, aber deine Taten steigen auch schön mit.

End Game, tja es gibt bisher nur 2 Raid Instanzen, ja aber man kann auch ohne raiden viel machen.
Vorallem muss End Game nicht immer gleich raiden sein.

Berufe auf GM Status bringen, Taten, Epische Questreihe, 6er Instanzen, RP, Monsterplay usw.
Gibt echt genug zu tun.
Und das schöne ist, dass man NICHT raiden muss um besseres Equip zu bekommen damit man den gesamten Content erleben DARF!
Keinen Ruf pushen muss um Instanz Zugänge zu bekommen usw.


----------



## Cadmus (4. Juni 2008)

also, ich bin grad - wieder - auf City of Heroes / City of Villains umgestiegen.

Kleine, nette comunity, freies Kostümdesign, mal was anderes als WoW 

LG


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> End Game, tja es gibt bisher nur 2 Raid Instanzen, ja aber man kann auch ohne raiden viel machen.
> Vorallem muss End Game nicht immer gleich raiden sein.


Davon mal abgesehen, ist Annuminas wesentlich fordernder ist als jede Raidini und macht ohnehin mehr Spaß. HdRO "Endgame" ist halt nichts für omfgrofl-WoW-Raider.


----------



## Makata (4. Juni 2008)

Dort war ich noch nie drinnen z.B. mal eine Gruppe dafür suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt, ich bin schon seit Monaten 50, aber von Langeweile keine Spur.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Dort war ich noch nie drinnen z.B. mal eine Gruppe dafür suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uiiiii. Dann wirds aber mal Zeit! Ich finde auch recht schwer Gruppen dafür, weil es eben so fordernd ist - eine Menge Leute schreckt das ab. Allerdings wird es langsam besser, bei mir. Irgendwann hat man einfach seine Leutchen zusammen, die für sowas immer zu haben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich echt nur empfehlen, die 3 Instanzen.


----------



## Dypress (6. Juni 2008)

Ragnarok online habe ich sehr lange gespielt und es hat mir immer sehr viel spaß gemacht kommt mann auch solo weiter es gibt massig an klassen und sehr viele möglichkeiten seinen chara zu skillen

Ragnarok Online
Pro: +Sehr viele klassen 
       +PvP ist gut gelungen
       +Der ro grafik typ ist sehr eigen gefällt mir aber sehr gut (Manga)
       +Massig items,Equip,waffen etc
       +Level stufe sehr hoch normal bis stufe 99 nach rebirth nochmal bis stufe 99
       +Skill level und Stats Level Seperat ! 

Contra: -Die quest sind nicht so das ware
            -Das leveln dauert lange
            -Droprate der items etc teils sehr frustrirend
            -Oft einfach nur tausenden monster killen für items,leveln

Das spiel ist kostenlos aber kostet im monat glaube das war so um die 12€


----------

